# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Κατασκευη ενισχυτη με λυχνιες(EL34)

## rebetis85

Χαιρετω ολους τους μουρλαμενους με τα ηλεκτρονικα και οχι μονο. Ξεκινησα την κατασκευη του ενισχυτη με λυχνιες(EL34) καθως και της προενισχυσης, παλι με λυχνιες, που υπαρχουν στο φορουμ και ειναι απο το περιοδικο ελεκτορ.Η επιλογη ηταν λογω της αναλυσης του αρθρου για την κατασκευη τους.Εχω αγορασει τους μ/σ εξοδου και εχω ετοιμες και τις πλακετες. Το επομενο βημα θα ειναι η αγορα των λυχνιων και των μ/σ τροφοδοσιας του ενισχυτη και του προενισχυτη. Θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας για την μαρκα των λυχνιων. Η μουσικη που ακουω ειναι ρεμπετικα 78 στροφων, μεσω υπολογιστη βεβαια. Υπαρχουν καποιες λυχνιες που να μπορουν να αποδοσουν καλυτερα αυτη τη μουσικη;Ρωταω γιατι διαβασα σε καποια αρθρα στο διαδικτυο οτι υπαρει διαφορα στον ηχο απο μαρκα σε μαρκα. Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα και θα ενημερωνω για την πορεια κατασκευης.

----------


## moutoulos

Άγγελε, για ποιόν ενισχυτή?

----------


## rebetis85

Τα αρχεια για τον ενισχυτη και τον προενισχυτη βρισκονται στις παρακατω διευθυνσεις:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/uplo...W-tube_amp.pdf
http://www.hlektronika.gr/files/uplo...bed_preamp.pdf

----------


## lazarost

Λυχνιες υπαρχουν πολλες
Οι καλυτερες αν μπορεις να βρεις ειναι οι MULLARD αλλα θα τις πληρωσεις ακριβα.
Μετα οτι καλυτερο μπορεις να παρεις ειναι οι SVETLANA και οι 
ELECTRO HARMONIX.
Εγω εχω βαλει SVETLANA και ειναι αστερι. μπορεις να τις δεις εδω
http://www.tube-town.net/ttstore/pro...XMatching.html

----------


## itta-vitta

Οι σβετλάνα είναι πολύ καλές. Έχω μείνει πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Πάντως μακρυά από κινέζικες. Η τιμή της σβετλανα στο σάιτ είναι πολύ καλή, αλλά πόσο βγαίνει η τελική τιμή με τα εξ. αποστολής; Δεν λέει αν είναι στο κουτί της ή σκέτη. Εγώ την έχω αγοράσει 30ε/τεμ σφραγισμένη ματς 4άδα, με τις λυχνίες στα κουτιά τους. Νομίζω ότι τις αγόρασα σε καλή τιμή.

----------


## itta-vitta

Και η 6λ6 είναι μια καλή λύση και πιο φτηνή.

----------


## lazarost

Η τιμη για 4 λαμπες μαζι με τα μεταφορικα απο τον παραπανω ειναι 100 ευρω.
Ειναι πολυ καλη τιμη αν σκεφτεις οτι το matching το κανει δωρεαν
Ειναι σφραγισμενες μεσα στο κουτι τους. Απο τον ιδιο πειρα 4 Μ/Τες εξοδου βαρος 22 κιλα και μεταφορικα μονο 38 ευρω

----------


## rebetis85

Γεια χαρα σε ολους. Η κατασκευη του ενισχυτη συνεχιζει κανονικα αλλα με αργους ρυθμους λογω κοστους. Μεχρι στιγμης εχω τους μ/σ εξοδου (lundahl), τον μ/σ δικτυου (amplimo), τις λυχνιες (el34 JJ, ecc83 JJ gold pins και ef86 Svetlana), πυκνωτες και βασεις λυχνιων για σασι. Τωρα εχουν μεινει οι αντιστασεις αλλα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω σχετικα με τα βαττ που πρεπει να εχουν. Το αρθρο δεν αναφερει ποσα βαττ πρεπει να ειναι αλλα μονο την ανοχη(1%). Εχω καποιες αντιστασεις 1/4  και καποιες απ' αυτες με ανοχη 5%. Κανουν ή πρεπει να αγορασω αλλες; Ευχαριστω.

----------


## tomhel

Για σου φιλε ρεμπετη85..
Εναν παρομοιο ενισχυτή φτιάχνω και εγω ( οχι ομως το σχεδιο του ελεκτορα )
Οι αντιστάσεις στις προενισχυτριες καλο ειναι να ειναι ακριβείας ( 1% ) και 1/4 Watt..
Oι μονες που πρεπει να ειναι στα 2 watt ειναι αυτες που φέρνουν ταση στις ανοδους των προενισχυτριων..( αυτες εχω δει εγω οτι ζεσταίνονται )
Τωρα οσο άφορα τις el34 νομιζω πως η ανοχη δεν παιζει ιδιαίτερο ρολο
Και 5% να ειναι , καλα ειναι..
Απλα βαλε 5 watt τις αντιστάσεις στις καθόδους μιας και ειναι οι μοναδικές που ζεσταίνονται στις εξοδους...

----------


## rebetis85

Καλημερα. Ευχαριστω tomhel για τις συμβουλες σου. Μολις αγορασω και τις αντιστασεις ο ενισχυτης ειναι ετοιμος για δοκιμη και ρυθμιση. Αυτο ειναι βεβαια το κομματι που με απασχολει μιας και ειναι η πρωτη φορα που φτιαχνω λαμπατο ενισχυτη. Πιστευω να μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος γιατι δεν εχω και τα μηχανηματα που χρειαζονται (π.χ. παλμογραφο). Βεβαια εχω και το κουτι να φτιαξω αλλα θελω να σιγουρευτω οτι ο ενισχυτης δουλευει οπως πρεπει και υστερα να το ξεκινησω.

----------


## rebetis85

Καποιες φωτογραφιες απο την μεχρι τωρα πορεια της κατασκευης.Αν και λειπουν καποια υλικα μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας πιστευω να εχουν τοποθετηθει.Συγχωρεστε για την ποιοτητα των φωτογραφιων αλλα ειναι τραβηγμενες απο κινητο.

----------


## tomhel

Μπραβο αγγελε...
Μια χαρα ενισχυτής θα γινει , καλοδούλευτος...
Και για εμενα θα ειναι ο πρωτος λαμπατος αυτος που θα φτιάξω ( τωρα βρίσκομαι και εγω στο σταδιο της κατασκευής του κουτιού )
Απο οσα εχω καταλαβει , στο να ρυθμίσεις εναν τετοιο ενισχυτή δεν χρειάζονται ακριβα μηχανήματα ( παλμογραφος ) , απλα ενα βολτόμετρο..
  Βασικό ειναι να εισαι 'μεσα΄στις τασεις που σου δινει το σχεδιο και μετα με τα ποτενσιόμετρα στην αρνητική ταση , να ρυθμίσεις το bias των εξοδων...( ας με συμπληρώσει ή ας με διορθώσει κάποιος 'μυημένος' στις λυχνιες )
Απλα να εχεις υπόψιν σου οταν οτι θελει λιγακι προσοχή στην τοποθέτηση των εξαρτημάτων στο κουτι ( γενικα οι λαμπατες κατασκευές στον ηχο θέλουν λιγακι προσοχη )
Απλα ακολούθησε τους κανόνες αποφυγής βρόγχων γείωσης και θορύβων απο ac και ολα θα ειναι τέλεια.. :Wink: 



Υγ * Μια παρατηρηση μονο..
Οι πυκνωτές ( οι πορτοκαλι ) που εχεις βάλει , δεν ειναι οτι καλύτερο για την περίπτωση..
Αν εχω δει καλά είναι MKT , προτημισε MKP ( το κοστος ειναι πολυ μικρο για την αλλαγη )

----------


## xazopartalos

Αγγελε εχεις ξανα κανει καποια κατασκευη???
Για 1ο μηχανημα ειναι πολλη καλο παντως....και παλι μπραβο!!!

----------


## crown

Συγχαρητηρια φιλε rebetis.
Μπορειs να μου πειs εαν τιs πλακετεs τιs εκανεs μονοs σου η ειναι αγορασμενεs?

----------


## lazarost

Οι Μ/Τες εξοδου απο τους πολυ καλους στην κατηγορια τους.
Μια παρατηρηση αν επιτρεπεις.......
Οι γραμμες στο τυπωμενο λιγο λεπτες δεν ειναι ?
Τουλαχιστον ετσι φαινοντε απο τις φωτο.

----------


## Πέτροs

Γειά σού Αγγελε, ή άποψη μού είναι ότι σαφώs καί μπορείs νά κατασκευάσειs 
ενισχύτη μέ λάμπεs χωρίs παλμογράφο, αλλά χωρίs αυτόν δέν μπορείs νά τόν 
ρυθμίσειs σωστά.
Τά σημεία πού σέ βοηθάει είναι πολλά, θά αναφέρω μερικά.
1.Σού δείχνει ποιά τιμή πρέπει νά έχει ό πολύ σημαντικόs πυκνωτήs στήν ανάδραση από τόν οποίο προέρχονται ανεπιθύμητεs ταλαντώσειs .
2. Σού εξακριβώνει αυτέs τίs ταλαντώσειs .
3.Σού δείχνει τό σωστό σημείο ρύθμισηs τών αρνητικών στό πούs πούλ, ιδίωs όταν οί λάμπεs δέν έχουν ματσαριστεί.
4.Σού εμφανίζει τούs μικρούs θορύβουs στό σήμα καί σέ βοηθάει νά τούs εξαλείψειs.
5.Καί τέλοs,βλέπειs στίs συχνότητεs αναφοράs τό τετράγωνο καί τό ημίτονο
ώστε άν κάτι δέν πάει καλά νά τό διορθώσειs.
Αυτά τά λίγα, καί άλλα πολλά πού μπορούν νά σού πούν άλλοι, καί αρκετά πού θά ανακαλύψειs εσύ μέ τή χρήση τού.

----------


## rebetis85

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια.Ειναι η πρωτη μου λαμπατη κατασκευη.Γενικως κανω ψιλοκατασκευες, αν και ειμαι κυριως στις "μεταμοσχευσεις"  :Smile: (βγαζω απο δω βγαζω απο κει, ολο και κατι καλο προκυπτει.Τιποτα δεν παει χαμενο).Τις πλακετες τις παρηγγειλα στον Φιλιππιδη.Οσον αφορα τις γραμμες καποιες ισως να ειναι πιο λεπτες απ΄οτι πρεπει.Τι να σου πω κι εγω; Η σχεδιαση πλακετας ειναι μεγαλο θεμα.Ειχαμε κανει στη σχολη με το Eagle. Tomhel δεκτη η παρατηρηση σου.Εξαλλου ετσι μαθαινει ο ενας απο τον αλλο. Μπορεις ομως να μου εξηγησεις περισσοτερο;Τι διαφορα ακριβως υπαρχει; Πετρο συμφωνω μαζι σου για την χρηση παλμογραφου, ειδικα σε μια κατασκευη με λαμπες.

Ενα δειγμα απο τις κατασκευες που κανω τωρα λογω πρακτικης:

----------


## tomhel

Άγγελε οι πυκνωτές Πολυπροπυλενίου ειναι ανώτερης ποιότητας απο τους αντίστοιχους πλαστικούς ( mkt ) ..
Αυτο το ξερω σίγουρα..
Η διάφορα δε σε κυκλώματα ηχου , δεν ειναι απλά αμελητέα , αλλα στην ουσια υπάρχει διαφορά στην τελικη ποιότητα του ήχου..
Αν ριξεις μια ματια σε πολλά σύγχρονα σχηματικά ενισχυτών με λυχνιες , θα δεις οτι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστο χρησιμοποιεί mkp..
Ελπιζω να βοήθησα...
Αν δεν μπορεις να τους βρεις εδω ελλαδα , μπορείς μεσω internet..
Koιτα εδω (απο εδω αγοράζω 'δύσκολα' υλικα και εγω ,  σε 5-6 μερες έρχονται και τα μεταφορικά ειναι 10€ )
http://www.tube-town.net/ttstore/ind...propylene.html

----------


## lazarost

Επειδη και εγω απο αυτον στη Γερμανια αγοραζω σχεδον ολα τα υλικα
θα σου ελεγα να δεις και τους SOLEN που εχει.Ειναι παρα πολυ καλοι για 
AUDIO κυκλωματα.

----------


## tomhel

> Επειδη και εγω απο αυτον στη Γερμανια αγοραζω σχεδον ολα τα υλικα
> θα σου ελεγα να δεις και τους SOLEN που εχει.Ειναι παρα πολυ καλοι για 
> AUDIO κυκλωματα.




Πολυ σωστα..!!!!
Οι solen ειναι ακόμα καλύτεροι...!!!
Πιο παλιά δεν ειχε το site μεγάλη ποικιλία απο solen ( απο 1μf και ανω /630v ) γιαυτο δεν τους πρότεινα , αλλα τώρα ειδα οτι εχει φέρει και <1μf ...
Πολυ καλη επιλογή..

----------


## rebetis85

Καλημερα σε ολους.Τελικα αγορασα online τους πυκνωτες και αυριο θα τους εχω.Πηρα πυκνωτες mkp οπως μου ειπε ο Tomhel, μαρκα διαλεξα Epcos. Δεν βρηκα μονο στα 680pF/630V. Ξερεις κανενας καποιο καταστημα;Οπως επισης χρειαζομαι και αντιστασεις των 2W και 5W.Επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γινεται να χρησιμοποιησω δυο διακοπτες, ο ενας για την τροφοδοσια και ο αλλος για να δινει ρευμα στις λυχνιες.Μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο και πως;

----------


## KOKAR

βάλε μια καθυστέρηση για να ανάβεις πρώτα τα νήματα και μετά 
να τροφοδοτείς της λάμπες

----------


## tomhel

Καλημερα Αγγελε..
Πολυ καλα εκανες και πηρες τους mkp
Τωρα εγω δεν ξερω καποιο μαγαζι στην Αθηνα , αλλα εαν δεν βρεις κοιτα στον γερμανο που σου ειχα πει..
http://www.tube-town.net/ttstore/index.php/language/en
Χρεωνει 10€ μεταφορικα και σε 4-5 μερες τα εχεις λαβει..
Εχει και αντιστάσεις 2w metal film..
Τωρα για την τροφοδοσια , εαν εχεις ενα απλο 12volt ρελε , μπορεις ευκολα να φτιάξεις μια χρονο καθυστέρηση στην τροφοδοσια της υψηλής τασης ( 350 και 400 volt)
Με το που βρω το σχεδιο θα το ανεβασω...

----------


## crown

Δυστυχωs ουτε ο γερμανοs εχει τετοιουs πυκνωτεs γιατι και εγω ψαχνω.

----------


## tomhel

Εαν αντι για τριμμερ 1ΜΩ βαλεις μια αντισταση 470ΚΩ , το ρελε θα 'κλησει' σε περιπου 2.5 λεπτα , αρκετος χρονος για να εχουν ζεσταθει τα νηματα των λυχνιων...

----------


## tomhel

Εγω παντως τους βλεπω...

http://www.tube-town.net/ttstore/pro...ca-680-pF.html

Ειναι 500v αλλα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα στην ταση..!!


ΥΓ 
Εαν καταλαβα καλα crown εσυ ψαχνεις ηλεκτρ/κους πυκνωτες για την τροφοδοσια..
Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειναι 630 volt , και με 500 volt εισαι μια χαρα....

----------


## crown

Συγνωμη δεν το προσεξα νομιζα οτι οφιλοs ζητουσε ηλεκτρολυτικουs πυκνωτεs.
Εγω ψαχνω ηλεκτρολυτικουs σε αυτη την ταση.
Γνωριζει καποιοs που θα βρω?

----------


## crown

δεν ξερω αν μπορω να βαλω στα 450 η 500 volt γιατι ειναι για την υψηλη του τροφοδοτικου με Μ/Σ 2Χ400 VOLT με ανορθωτρια την λαμπα 5R4-GU.

----------


## rebetis85

Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον μαγκες.Απλα ελεγα να μην παρεμβαλω αλλο κυκλωμα και να εκανα την δουλεια με εναν διακοπτη.Θα το σκεφτω και θα αποφασισω.Μπορει να γινει αυτο που λεω με εναν διακοπτη;

----------


## tomhel

Φυσικα και μπορει να γινει , απλα πρεπει τον διακοπτη να το δουλευεις χειροκίνητα..
Βαλε ενα διακοπτη στα 220ac πριν τον Μ/ς ( master on-off ) και μετα εναν αλλο στην εξοδο της υψηλης τασης και εισαι κομπλε.. :Wink:

----------


## tomhel

> δεν ξερω αν μπορω να βαλω στα 450 η 500 volt γιατι ειναι για την υψηλη του τροφοδοτικου με Μ/Σ 2Χ400 VOLT με ανορθωτρια την λαμπα 5R4-GU.




2x400 ac..??
Δηλαδη 560 dc ...??
Σαν πολλα δεν ειναι για τις el34 και για το κυκλωμα..??
Τεσπα , αν ειναι ετσι , οντως πρεπει να βρεις 630v ηλεκτρολ/κους..

----------


## KOKAR

μπορείς να βάλεις και 2 ηλεκτρολυτικούς στα 350ν σε σειρά λαμβάνοντας 
υπ όψιν σου ότι θα μειωθεί η χωρητικότητά στο μισό π.χ αν βάλεις 
2 ηλεκτρολυτικούς 220μF /350ν σε σειρά θα έχεις 110μF /700ν

----------


## spirakos

http://export.farnell.com/epcos/b435...50v/dp/4005156
και γενικοτερα *http://export.farnell.com/*
Θα μεινεις απολυτα ικανοποιημενος γενικοτερα

----------


## rebetis85

Καλημερα.Η κατασκευη του ενισχυτη συνεχιζεται, με αργους ρυθμους βεβαια . Απο υλικα περιμενω δυο πυκνωτες ενω σχεδον τελειωσα και την κατασκευη του πλαισιου.Το μονο προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω με το πλαισιο ειναι τα καπακια των μ/σ εξοδου. Εχει κανεις καποια ιδεα; Οριστε και καποιες φωτογραφιες απο το πλαισιο.

----------


## Phatt

Αγγελε, δωσε μου σε παρακαλω πληροφοριες και αν γινεται φωτογραφιες μεγαλυτερης αναλυσης απο το σασι σου, μπρος-πισω-πανω-κατω-δεξια-αριστερα, που το'κανες, τι υλικο ειναι, με τι ειναι κομμενες οι τρυπες, ποσο σου βγηκε σε λεφτα...Ενθουσιαστηκα οπως καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## ALAMAN

Ο ενισχυτής 35W απ' ότι βλέπω στα σχέδια αναφέρει σύνθετη αντίσταση εισόδου 1MΩ. Θα μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί σε μουσικά όργανα? πχ μποζούκι ή κιθάρα? ή ακόμα και στην έξοδο ακουστικών ενός pc ή στην έξοδο line out ?
Ξέρετε πόσο περίπου στοιχίζουν τα υλικά? (λυχνίες, βάσεις, μετασχηματιστές κλπ.) ?

----------


## xazopartalos

Πολλη ωραιο το σασι σου.
Αψωγος!!!!!!!!
(περιμενουμε και αλλα νεα ομως)

----------


## rebetis85

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.Χρησιμοποιησα λαμαρινα ινοχ 1,25mm.Ειναι πιο βαρυ απο αλουμινιο και πιο δυσκολο στην επεξεργασια του αλλα την εμφανιση που εχει δεν συγκρινεται με αλουμινιο.Ειναι σαν καθρεφτης, αυτο σας λεω μονο.Για να το δουλεψεις ομως χρειαζεσαι καλα τρυπανια και για τις τρυπες των λυχνιων ποτηροτρυπανα με βιντι.Τα ποτηροτρυπανα ειναι λιγο ακριβα, 35Ε το μεγαλο και 19Ε το μικρο, αλλα κανουν πολυ καλη δουλεια.Σημειωση: θελει συνεχως νερο,αν βρεις και ειδικο λαδακι ακομα καλυτερα γιατι αλλιως..........Κι αν τα δουλευεις σωστα θα σου μεινουν και για αλλες δουλειες στο μελλον.Εσωτερικα εχω αλουμινιο σε σχημα σκαλοπατι για την στερεωση του μ/σ δικτυου και των πλακετων απο την μια πλευρα και απο την αλλη την στερεωση των βασεων των λυχνιων.Το αλουμινιο συγκρατειτε απο το κυριως πλαισιο με 4 ντιζες.Για αυτο και τα τυφλα παξιμαδια στη πανω μερια.Ετσι ο ενισχυτης μπορει να καλωδιωθει πολυ πιο ευκολα και αν χρειαστει στο μελλον καποια επισκευη θα μπορεις να δουλεψεις ανετα χωρις να ξηλωσεις απολυτως τιποτα και το σημαντικοτερο ειναι οτι ολα βρισκονται τακτοποιημενα και οχι χυμα. Απλα βγαζεις τον πατο που ουσιαστικα ειναι το καπακι και τα εχεις ολα μπροστα σου. Οι διαστασεις του πλαισιου ειναι 44x32x10cm. Θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω καλυτερες φωτογραφιες και να τις ανεβασω.

----------


## rebetis85

Οριστε κι αλλες φωτογραφιες.Εκανα οτι μπορουσα γιατι ειναι απο κινητο.Ξεχασα πριν να πω οτι στο πλαι θα μπει ξυλο.Τι ξυλο και τι παχος δεν το εχω σκεφτει ακομα.

  Οι ντιζες που στερεωνεται το αλουμινιο.
 Πλαϊνη και πισω μερια.
. Απο κατω θα μπουν οι βασεις των λυχνιων υπερυψωμενες και για να το πω λιγο μπακαλικα θα ειναι σαν να ξεφυτρωνουν μεσα απο πλαισιο. Δηλαδη δεν θα φαινεται καμια βαση απο τις λυχνιες.

 Πλαϊνη και μπροστινη μερια.
 Κατω απο τις πλακετες θα μπουν φυλλα με ινες γιαλιου που χρησιμοποιουνται στους μ/σ.Επισης αναμεσα στις πλακετες και το τροφοδοτικο θα μπει ενα φυλλο αλουμινιου ορθιο για θωρακιση.



Δεχομαι παρατηρησεις και συμβουλες απο εμπειρους ανθρωπους που υπαρχουν στο φορουμ για βελτιωση της κατασκευης.

----------


## Phatt

Ειδα, οτι στα πλαγια εχεις βαλει γαλβανισμενη λαμαρινα για να τα κλεισεις.Εδω εχω μια φωτο, για το πως θα μου αρεσε εμενα καλυτερα.Το φανταζομαι με χειλος και φαλτσοκομενο 45 μοιρες για να μπορεις να το διπλωσεις οπως πρεπει, και μετα βιδωνεις στις τρυπες τα ξυλα απο μεσα με κοντες βιδες.Επισης μπορεις τα ξυλα να τα κανεις πιο ψηλα απο την κατασκευη και να χρησιμοποιουνται και ως ποδαρακια, για να παιρνει αερα απο κατω.Γενικα η κατασκευη ειναι ανωτερης ποιοτητας και μ'αρεσει που εχεις εφαρμοσει μηχανικες μετατροπες για να εχεις αποτελεσματα, ειτε αισθητικα, ειτε μηχανικα ειτε ηλεκτρονικα.Ελπιζω και οι δικες μου μελλοντικες κατασκευες να εινα τετοιας ποιοτητας.

Επισης, τι εννοεις οταν λες οτι τα ποτηροτρυπανα ειναι "βιντι"?

Υ.Γ: Ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερα για τις περεταιρω φωτογραφιες.

----------


## spirakos

πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο

----------


## rebetis85

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.Παναγιωτη θα το κοιταξω αυτο που λες. Το βιντι ειναι τεχνητο διαμαντι για δυσκολες χρησεις. Τρυπαει τα παντα αρκει να το ψυχεις.Αν δεν το κανεις θα αναψει και θα καταστραφει.Αν μες στη βδομαδα μου ερθουν οι 2 πυκνωτες θα αρχισω την καλωδιωση και θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες με τελειωμενη την κατασκευη.

----------


## tomhel

Μπραβο αγγελε...!!!!
Τρομερη δουλεια , ολα προσεγμενα , ολα στην θεση τους...
Αψογη οργανωση του χωρου στο σασι , και πολυ ομορφη η υλοποιηση του...( η καθρεπτιζομενη λαμαρινα ολα τα λεφτα )
Για ξυλο , μην συμβιβαστεις με τιποτα λιγοτερο απο οξια....και εαν μπορεις να την στειλεις καπου για βαψιμο...
Εγω το δικο μου κουτι ( γιατον ιδιο ενισχυτη ) το εχω φτιαξει εξολοκληρου απο οξια με 2 καπακια ( ανοδιωμενα βαμενο ) μαυρο αλουμινιο....
Οταν θα το τελειωσω , θα το ανεβασω και εγω...
Και παλι μπραβο , περιμενουμε να το δουμε τελειωμενο,,,!!!!

----------


## rebetis85

Καλησπερα.Μηπως εχει καμια ιδεα κανεις για τα καπακια των μ/σ εξοδου;Λιγη βοηθεια γιατι κολλησα. Επισης που μπορω να βρω ανοξειδωτα αλεν γιατι οι βιδες με σταυρο δεν ειναι και τοσο ωραιες.

----------


## Phatt

Λοιπον Δημητρη σε γουσταρω ρε κουφαλα γιατι εισαι μερακλης, γι'αυτο σε βοηθαω οπως μπορω.Σου δινω εδω μια ιδεα, ετσι σκεφτομαι να κανω και τα δικα μου γιατι δειχνουν οκ, χωρις να χρειαζεται να μπλεξεις με κολλησεις η τιποτε αλλο φασαριοζικο που ισως θα φαινεται και ασχημο.

Δες λιγο τις φωτο και το σχεδιακι που εκανα.Θα κανεις ενα μακροστενο Π, οσο να χωραει και τους 2 μεσα(αν θες μπορεις να το κανεις για τον καθενα ξεχωριστα, αλλα θελει παραπανω δουλεια).Καλο θα ειναι να το κανεις με στρογγυλεμενες γωνιες αν εχει την δυνατοτητα η στραντζα που θα το δουλεψεις.Μετα θα κοψεις απο το ιδιο υλικο(η αν θες κατι πιο παχυ για να ειναι πιο ομορφο, μπορεις να βαλεις και ξυλο αν θελεις) τα πλαϊνα καπακια, που ειναι σε διαστασεις λιγο μεγαλυτερα απο το Π, αλλα παντα στο ιδιο σχημα.Μετα εκει που εχω τις μαυρες βουλες, θα τα τρυπησεις και θα περασεις περα περα ντιζες και στις ακρες τυφλα παξιμαδια, για να σφηξει η κατασκευη.Οι ντιζες πρεπει να περασουν και απο τα αυτακια που δειχνω στο Π, μην παει να το σηκωσει κανενας απο κει και σηκωθουν τα πλαϊνα μονο!Οπως βλεπεις μετα κατοπιν στην κατω οψη, το εχω διπλωμενο προς τα μεσα με τρυπες για να βιδωθει στο σασι και λιγο φαλτσοκομενο στις γωνιες για να μην ενοχλει.

Δες και αυτες τις φωτο να πιασεις το νοημα καλυτερα.Συγχωρεσε με που η δευτερη φωτο ειναι τοσο μεγαλη, θα την δεις καλυτερα :P



*Επεξεργασία απο moutoulos:* Φίλε Παναγιώτη σόρρυ που επεμβαίνω στο πόστ σου,
 αλλά είχαν χαλάσει τα "ζύγια" του φόρουμ απο το μέγεθος της φωτογραφίας σου.
Την κανόνισα ...

----------


## rebetis85

Ωραιος ο Παναγιωτης.Πολυ καλη η ιδεα σου σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Θα μελετησω τα σχεδια σου και θα προχωρησω στην υλοποιηση του. Α και κατι αλλο, αν δεν σε πειραζει να με ελεγες Άγγελο. :Smile:  Και παλι ευχαριστω.

----------


## h@ris

Για τα καπάκια έχει στην Ορφέως. Καλύβης λέγεται. google it  :Wink:

----------


## Phatt

Χαχαχαχαχα το'παιξα κωρονα γραμματα το ονομα σου, ξεκινησα να γραφω χωρις να το δω απο κατω και δεν το θυμωμουν σωστα, απ'οτι αποδειχτηκε.Να με συμπαθας...

Χαρη δεν μπορω να τον βρω αυτον, αν εχεις το site του δωστο μια...

----------


## moutoulos

Παναγιώτη, "συμμάζεψα" λίγο την φωτό σου.

----------


## h@ris

http://www.kalivis.com/

Το χω δώσει και σε άλλο ποστ. Θα νομίζει κανείς ότι κάνω και διαφήμιση! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Phatt

> Παναγιώτη, "συμμάζεψα" λίγο την φωτό σου.



Να σαι καλα Γρηγορη, πες μου αν θες πως τοκανες γιατι οταν την εβαζα εγω μου την εδεινε ως μεγαλο αρχειο και δεν το δεχοταν.Για να ξερω για αλλη φορα...Χαρη ευχαριστω φιλε.

----------


## spirakos

Στμπαθατε με για το πολυ μικρο off-topic σχετιζετε με τα τελευταια δεδομενα ομως...
Ξερει καποιος που μπορω να βρω καπακια τοροιδων?

----------


## h@ris

Δες στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου. Ίσως έχει, δεν θυμάμαι...

----------


## moutoulos

> Να σαι καλα Γρηγορη, πες μου αν θες πως τοκανες γιατι οταν την εβαζα εγω μου την εδεινε ως μεγαλο αρχειο και δεν το δεχοταν.Για να ξερω για αλλη φορα...Χαρη ευχαριστω φιλε.



Απλά ..., κατέβασα απο το πόστ σου τη φωτό στο PC μου, την επεξεργάστηκα
(την έκανα μικρότερη), και την "ανέβασα" πάλι μέσου του πόστ σου.

----------


## Phatt

Χαρη τελικα το ηξερα και γω αυτο το μαγαζι, αλλα δεν νομιζω να μπορει να ικανοποιησει τον Αγγελο εδω, αισθητικα τουλαχιστο.

Γρηγορη αυτον τον τροπο τον ηξερα και γω, αλλα δεν ξερω να εχω καποιο προγραμμα που να το κανει(εκτος και αν εχουν τα vista κανενα ηδη και το αγνοω)...

----------


## moutoulos

Προσωπικά έχω αυτό (επισύναψη).
Αλλά όλα τα ACDSee το έχουν ...

----------


## Πέτροs

> Καλησπερα.Μηπως εχει καμια ιδεα κανεις για τα καπακια των μ/σ εξοδου;



Καλημέρα!! Γράψε μου τίs διαστάσειs τών μετασχηματιστών πού θέλειs νά 
καλύψειs?

----------


## rebetis85

Καλησπερα.Αυριο μαλλον θα εχω και το καπακι οποτε τελειωνει το πλαισιο και αρχιζει η καλωδιωση.Το καπακι το εκανα συμφωνα με την ιδεα του Phatt με καποιες αλλαγες ομως. Οταν θα ειναι ετοιμο θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες. Ευχαριστω ολους οσους ενδιαφερθηκαν.

----------


## Phatt

Ειμαι περιεργος να δω τι αλλαγες εκανες...Βελτιωσεις ελπιζω...

----------

